# What is the best blend of Chinese 5 spice?



## bobsmom (Dec 27, 2005)

what is the best blend of chinese 5 spice? i've found several different blends but can't decide which is best or most authentic.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 27, 2005)

Five spice powder is a blend of cinnamon, fennel, star anise, cloves and szechwan pepper. It used to be illegal to import szechwan pepper into the US, but it is now ok.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 28, 2005)

If you want to make it yourself at home and don't care for the flavour of cloves you can swap them for allspice, like I do


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2005)

Five Spice Powder, 
Makes 5 tablespoons

     1 t ground cinnamon
     1 T ground cloves
     1 T fennel seed
     1 T star anise
     1 T Szechwan peppercorns


----------

